
Work Advice: How women can hack into the ‘brogrammer’ culture - ohjeez
http://www.washingtonpost.com/lifestyle/magazine/atwork-advice-how-women-can-hack-into-the-brogrammer-culture/2014/06/19/6f94f744-e775-11e3-a86b-362fd5443d19_story.html
======
Uhhrrr
>Even the tech industry, romanticized as a haven for geeky outsiders with
world-changing ideas, has come under fire for its insular “brogrammer” culture

I think this is a noteworthy misuse of the term "brogrammer". Women face
stereotyping and poor social boundary recognition to be sure, but most coders
don't, say, put bikini pictures in their slide decks.

